# Work Finds



## iggyworf (Apr 17, 2016)

First week of work(last wk) this year, and I found some bottles! Now we don't usually dig more than a foot down so a little surprised I found these in a trench we were digging. The first one could be the best. some sort of Stoneware? The others are probably nothing, but still fun to find them while digging and even getting paid to do it. What can that Stoneware be? Please help! Thanx for lookin!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2016)

I've found & seen those Stoneware bottles before. I think they are English or European. Maybe if you were to dig deeper you'd find much more? What kind of work did you say you do again, I forgot? LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 17, 2016)

Underground Lawn Sprinklers. So we never usually go more than a foot deep. This was the front yard of an apartment bldg. So unfortunately I cannot go digging around.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 18, 2016)

Those stoneware bottles are, if I remember correctly, German mineral water bottles.  Usually they have some debossing in them.  Definitely not English, at least I've never seen one with English writing on it.  They also usually have handles and look a bit different, so it might be something else.  Looks very similar to the German mineral water bottles though.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 18, 2016)

possibly inks


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanx for the input everybody. The stoneware has no markings on it at all. I jokingly told my boss I need to keep digging up this front lawn to look for old sprinkler heads.LOL


----------



## botlguy (Apr 18, 2016)

The Stoneware is also similar to inexpensive Spanish or Portuguese wine  bottles but they usually have incuse lettering as mentioned.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 18, 2016)

In the 1960s America still was importing similar stoneware bottles with paper-labels, usually in German.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 18, 2016)

Whoa Iggy, cool finds, and you getting paid on top of that! Is that crown top red or is it amber and the light is shining through?


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 18, 2016)

Bass thanx. Yes I am getting paid for that! It is amber. I shouldn't put in the sprinklers so good, so I can go back there to 'fix' them and dig some more.LOL


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, looking at those stonewares again closer, they are a little different then what I've seen & found & was talking about but similar. Dang, I'd dig for more some how. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 19, 2016)

We are still on that job. It is a big apt bldg. I am on service now and not on that job, but the other guys know to look out for bottles when digging. So hopefully they come up with some. Thanx everybody!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe some Mt. Clemens Hutch's will pop up. The Pagoda Mineral Water co now has the Pagoda Apartments built on top of it. LEON.


----------



## SCCH (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't see can u take better pics


----------



## SCCH (Apr 19, 2016)

The 2 clear glass bottles appear to be old medicine bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2016)

SCCH said:


> I can't see can u take better pics




Me? Click on pic with mouse to see bigger pic. LEON.


----------

